# Plaques?



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I have a couple turkeys mounted like this one which I just got back today. I'd like to get a couple plaques which could hang next to each which would have a dates and location the bird was taken and maybe even hold a picture of when I took the bird. 

Does anyone know of a place that offers such a thing? I know it would be each to router a board and apply a engraved metal tag but the photo part is harder. 

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Sdrenth (Nov 7, 2011)

Heres a place that prints photos on wood. http://www.thewoodphoto.com/


----------

